# New to forum , looking for some Frisbee training advice



## Drillbit (Feb 11, 2020)

I have a one year old Aussie that has become a pretty good Frisbee dog (more on his own than my training) . He can jump and catch it quite easily at 20 to 40 yards, but doesn't get to it any further than that. Also he will defiantly jump up to catch it ,but not too high. My question is. How do I get him to the next level . He has great potential , but I've never trained any of my previous dogs to Frisbee.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

There is an online disc dog freestyle tricks class running now at the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - DS330: Disc Dog - Freestyle Tricks Enrollment runs through the 15th. Sara will be teaching other disc dog classes in future sessions, as well.


----------



## Mitchdog (Feb 10, 2020)

That such a good thing to get into with your dog. The exercise from catching a frisbee is intense and HIIT training. This helps the dog to get really fit and is fun for the pair of you at the same time.


----------

